# Baggys, but good baggys



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Where can I get a good pair of baggy mtbshorts? They all seem to run below the knee, I can't find a decent pair that stays above my knees and look nice.


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

I like the fox ventilator since it doesn't drop below my knee and it's not so baggy in the crotch.


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

I have a pair of raceface VO3's that I really like. They go down to my knee, but not below.
The mateial is stretchy and fit a little tighter than normal baggies. IMO, they are a great comination of baggies and spandex shorts.

I've had a hard time trying to find them. I think Raceface may have discontinued them sometime last year, before closing their doors, and reopening...


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i have nema crown jewel and pearl izumi elite shorts and both come to about mid knee. i think if you buy from the more "conservative" brands, ie pearl izumi, sugio, and avoid the more "edgy" brands ie, oakley, dakine you will be fine.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

See this thread.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=676475

I love zoic ethers. Better than anything else I've tried. And they come right to my knee, not below like the silly fox shorts that I had to fold the cuff up on.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Where can I get the zoic ether? I can't find the new tan color anywhere


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

kmorast said:


> I like the fox ventilator since it doesn't drop below my knee and it's not so baggy in the crotch.


Yes, have two pairs of them and they are great for Florida heat.
Every once in awhile Huck or Jenson have them on sale...


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

I generally don't wear mtb-specific baggies, as most of them have exaggerated styling, colors, and "features," as well as prominent logos. I've found that simple rock-climbing shorts (blurr, prana, stoic, etc.) over a good pair of lycra shorts works great (and then I don't have special shorts for riding my bike--another bonus).


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Mid to High end Oakley are really good and comfortable.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

mt borah
http://mtborah.com/our-products/mens-apparel/beartooth-atb-short-2011/


----------



## Nadric (Apr 12, 2011)

Under










Got both on Chainlove :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthJeff (Apr 26, 2011)

I will add another vote for the zoic ethers-I have to admit these are my first "real" mtb shorts, but man I love em...

http://www.zoic.com/mens-ether-short


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

99mikegt said:


> Where can I get the zoic ether? I can't find the new tan color anywhere


I got one pair from huck+roll and one pair from performance.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Just got som Pactimo Telluride shorts. Excellent multi level pad and quality short. They are cut small. I'm 6' 149 lbs. and a medium barely fits. $42 at Sierra trading Post. They fall above the knee on my legs. 
Also got some Pearl Izumi liners at Performance Bike for $25. This is the best liner and padding I've found.


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

I have found that board shorts over a spandex chamois short works best for me.


----------



## smoothsam (Mar 27, 2011)

Krank Dirtwear from from NZ makes some nice shorts, mine got here to the US in about a week from down under. $114 delivered.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

Out of the ones I've got, I'd say Zoic Ether or TNF Cruzer. Both of these hit just above the kneecap for me when standing and 2-3 inches above the knee when seated. The Ethers can be found for ~$40-45 though and come w/ a plenty serviceable liner/chamois where as the Cruzers are ~$70 pretty much everywhere I've seen them and the liner is crap IMHO (they're probably a little tougher than the Ethers though).


----------



## Kresj (Aug 31, 2008)

one word: Dakine


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I can't say enough about Sombrio shorts. They are the original. Most of the other guys have knocked them off at some point.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Been wearing Nema Crown Jewels for years. Love them. Just bought another pair. Also you can never go wrong with anything from Pearl Izumi. I also have been using Performance and Pearl Izumi liners with just plain ole' baggie shorts.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

hoss ponderosa will definitely be above your knee.


----------



## Hazerd Hownd (May 7, 2010)

Zeroack said:


> Been wearing Nema Crown Jewels for years. Love them. Just bought another pair. Also you can never go wrong with anything from Pearl Izumi. I also have been using Performance and Pearl Izumi liners with just plain ole' baggie shorts.


+1 on the Nema's, been protecting the family jewels with the Crown Jewels for quite awhile now. They've got some real cargo carrying pockets too, not just the little key carrying zips. Mine have lasted over 5 yrs, but it's time for another new pair soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## DBR18210 (Sep 22, 2005)

Dobies are great:

http://www.nzoactive.com/us/index.php/products/pants/dobies.html


----------



## cornish_game (Jun 5, 2010)

Get the TLD Skyline shorts. Super comfortable, look great and you can trim the length.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

I ride with a pair of Troy Lee Sprint shorts.

I love em. When you stand up, or walk around... they're just below the knee, but when you're pedaling they're just at the knee... perfect length, and very airy. I'm in Las Vegas, so anything that breathes is good to me.

I've used a pair of Zoic shorts before and they weren't bad. For some reason the stitching on the crotch area was coming undone though. Took em to a local seamstress, and got em fixed for a few bucks. 

I'd recommend the TLD's though.. Love em.


----------



## TheNihilist (Apr 28, 2010)

endura singletrack shorts


----------



## eluv (Apr 22, 2005)

cornish_game said:


> Get the TLD Skyline shorts. Super comfortable, look great and you can trim the length.


+1 I have Fox, Oakley, Nema, Nike and some others but everytime I ride I put on the Troy Lee's


----------



## Lonecrow (Jun 20, 2011)

I have Pearl Izumi Elite Rev shorts very good shorts they have a little stretch
to them breath well and very light feeling but they dont blow up your legs,11'' inseam
so maybe to long for some, I liked my first pair so much that I bought a second pair
two cargo pockets and not flashy looking, when standing up they are right below the knee
and when rideing right above it, they come with really nice detachable liners to


----------



## CrzyMD (Feb 12, 2009)

+1 to using the TL shorts either Ace or Skyline. The shorts I have used in the past also came down below my knee. The TL allow you to adjust them. I have short legs and these come to just to my knee level.


----------



## CrzyMD (Feb 12, 2009)

+1 to using the TL shorts either Ace or Skyline. The shorts I have used in the past also came down below my knee. The TL allow you to adjust them. I have short legs and these come to just to at my knee level.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Pearl Izumi Cayons


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Intrigued by the TLD Ace shorts, but can't find them anywhere for less than MSRP and can't find them anywhere shipped free. $140 shipped for a pair of cycling shorts just seems like insanity.


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

I've got a pair of Cannondale Rush baggies, a pair of Bontrager Rhythm Comp and a pair of Oakley shorts that I can't recall the name of. The Oakleys have the worst inner liner I've ever seen. The chamois is about a micron thick - I threw it out after two rides. The shell is decent though. The Bontrager shorts are decent, good liner and shell but they are pretty hot even in cool weather. The Cannondale shorts are my personal favorite, for some reason the liner they utilize just seems to fit me perfectly and it's very comfortable. 

I'll have to check out TL and Zoic, thanks for the tips.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Kneescar said:


> I've got a pair of Cannondale Rush baggies, a pair of Bontrager Rhythm Comp and a pair of Oakley shorts that I can't recall the name of. The Oakleys have the worst inner liner I've ever seen. The chamois is about a micron thick - I threw it out after two rides. The shell is decent though. The Bontrager shorts are decent, good liner and shell but they are pretty hot even in cool weather. The Cannondale shorts are my personal favorite, for some reason the liner they utilize just seems to fit me perfectly and it's very comfortable.
> 
> I'll have to check out TL and Zoic, thanks for the tips.


On Oakley it depends on the model. All of my Oakleys have Castelli chamois nice and thick ones.


----------

